# who framed roger rabbit.



## foxmusk (Mar 2, 2009)

great movie. just saw it for the first time in my life. it's one of those movies that made me not want to be a cynical jerk.

and those weasels, well, they're sexy.


----------



## Zentio (Mar 2, 2009)

I've watched it at least once a year since I was a kid (usually once a week when I was younger), it's awesome X3
I liked the beginning scene with the vacuum for obvious reasons 8P

Fun Fact: the "Bonkers" TV Show was meant to take place in the same universe as WFRR but they couldn't get the rights from the companies to use the characters again.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 2, 2009)

CHRISTOPHER LLOYD SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME IN THAT MOVIE


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> CHRISTOPHER LLOYD SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME IN THAT MOVIE



gah, i watched it TODAY and he scared me!


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 2, 2009)

I kinda like it. 

It was a lot better when I was a kid.


----------



## Takun (Mar 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I kinda like it.
> 
> It was a lot better when I was a kid.



Agreed.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, it was a good move. Not my favorite, but a good move nonetheless. 

Heh heh... booby trap.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2009)

That movie was everything I wanted classic cartoons to be.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 2, 2009)

Not too many movies will feature Mickey Mouse and Bugs Bunny on the same screen. It's kinda like Cartoon All Stars without hypocracy of anti-drug use in a cartoon that looks like it could happen if you were high.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't watched it for awhile (I saw it several years ago), but I remember that I liked it. I know there was some stuff in there that made me surprised that it was being shown on Cartoon Network, though. xD


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2009)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

IT WAS THE NAZIS.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 2, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo much of this movie went right over my head as a kid XD
it's rather riskay at times and seeing it as an adult was way different X)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 2, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo much of this movie went right over my head as a kid XD
> it's rather riskay at times and seeing it as an adult was way different X)



i know! like the prostate thing, and the balls thing too...i was like "wow...this would never be allowed in a cartoon today."


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 3, 2009)

Loser city.
Someone with with refined tastes such as mine would not be entertained by such visual pollution.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 3, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Loser city.
> Someone with with refined tastes such as mine would not be entertained by such visual pollution.



what.


----------



## Zentio (Mar 3, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Loser city.
> Someone with with refined tastes such as mine would not be entertained by such *visual pollution*.



*looks at your avatar*

I lol'd XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 3, 2009)

Just a movie to kick back, watch, laugh, and think of how good movies were back then.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 3, 2009)

I've met bags of garbage that have better taste than anyone in this fandom.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 3, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> *looks at your avatar*
> 
> I lol'd XD


 
is his avatar setting fire to the woods behind him???


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 3, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I've met bags of garbage that have better taste than anyone in this fandom.



i won't disagree with you there...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't seen WFRR in a long time, but I know that it's one of those rare films that combines live action and traditional hand-drawn animation for almost the entire feature length, which you don't really see much anymore.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 6, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I've met bags of garbage that have better taste than anyone in this fandom.



Tsk, you question lots of people's taste there, not all are the same.


----------

